# Wii Controller Mapping for Games?



## Link_of_Hyrule

So I've been trying to get a Wii Controller + Classic Controller to work in Dead Trigger, ShadowGun, and Samurai II and I was wondering if anyone has figured out the mapping of the controls for this yet? In ShadowGun I am able to move around but so far haven't figured out how to get the gun to shoot. It would be great to be able to play these games and maybe some others with the Wii Controller(s).

EDIT: Found these and found out that Number 8 is shoot in ShadowGun still trying to figure out controls in Dead Trigger. http://androidforums...controller.html

I've been using this app https://play.google....d.WiiUseAndroid


----------



## Kpa2727

Dead trigger allows input, so enable Wii Imi in input settings then go to dead triggers settings input options or keymappings. Then just touch a mapping and press corrisponding button on wii controller to map to.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I don't see the input settings where are they? All I see is Aim Sensitivity.

EDIT: I found where you can move the on screen buttons around but nothing where I can actually set controller mapping in the game.


----------



## v8vroom

I don't think Dead Trigger recognizes the Wii controller. The configuration menu never appears.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Lame


----------



## v8vroom

I know, I love my classic controller!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727

I'll try it out in the Am, you guy probably arent setting the input menu correctly. see to set it for wii, you MUST go into a message hold down where you type till select input method appears, then select the wii remote imi or ime, i forget the names. once thats done, everything should detect fine.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well if you figure it out please post. I wish there was a way for the wiimote to just work like a regular controller.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727

I'll let you know a lil later, i've written a few guides from Xda and Touchpad sections over controller configs I'll let you know. I tried my ps3 remote with N64oid someone had issues with, was able to configure it fine and played some smash brothers and Rush, gotta love the Quad Core. Anyway i been up all night and I'm still sick, i'll try it out when i wake up.


----------



## Kpa2727

Ok so lots of research and I seem to have narrowed down to the issue being. That dead triggers was made for input by a default Joypad. Wii needs a Ime to detect the remote as default in order for this to happen. until a ime is developed or a Ime found compatible. Dead trigger won't see it otherwise,Maybe Bluez Imi may work but i havent tried it.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah seems like some one needs to make an ime that makes the shops view it as a "real"controller instead if just a keyboard since controllers are naively supported now. Does anyone know of an app that does this?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727

after more research https://play.google....hZGVuYWJsZXIiXQ..

It looks like by comments this works fine but needs some tweaking.


----------

